# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Маршрутизатор РЕЖЕТ скорость

## krubik

Здравствуйте!
Я подключен к инету на скорости 8 миб, маршрутизатор (напрямую подключенный к компу через шнур) выдает максимум 3 мегабита. Маршрутизатор Asus WL520 GC
Я слышал что это нормально.
Но у меня такой вопрос:  если я подключусь к тарифу 3 мегабита (всё равно ж больше трёх не подымается), скорость маршрутизатора не упадёт в два раза параллельно? и не будет 1,5 мегабита?:)

----------


## Cheechako

> выдает максимум 3 мегабита....слышал что это нормально.


Откуда такие слухи? :confused:
Если верить описанию, это стандартный роутер, который должен обеспечивать скорость 100 Mbps по LAN и до 54 - по WiFi.

----------


## krubik

> Откуда такие слухи? :confused:
> Если верить описанию, это стандартный роутер, который должен обеспечивать скорость 100 Mbps по LAN и до 54 - по WiFi.


По PPTP он не передаёт столько.

----------


## Cheechako

Говорят, что для Asus WL-500W  (http://www.xard.ru/post/13373/) скорость "...по умолчанию ...составляет около 8-10 Мбит/сек"; сомнительно, чтобы близкие модели отличались в разы  :confused:

----------

